# How to find how much i earned for the year



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Does anybody know how to find how much you earned in the calendar year from the app


----------



## Oleg92 (Dec 9, 2017)

Not on app. Just online. Or just add up your 52 weeks together thru app manually


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Does anybody know how to find how much you earned in the calendar year from the app


Add up your bank deposits from Uber. It's a pretty simple business practice.


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Easy programmable perk that should be provided. I'm sure it is on the pay stubs of all the office employees in San Fran. Am I wrong?

Daily,weekly,monthly and Y-T-D totals would help all drivers set goals. Agree?


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Part Time AZ said:


> Easy programmable perk that should be provided. I'm sure it is on the pay stubs of all the office employees in San Fran. Am I wrong?
> 
> Daily,weekly,monthly and Y-T-D totals would help all drivers set goals. Agree?


Agreed. Uber's YTD info is non-existent. Their business practices are shady right down to basic info.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

There's a good reason the app does not make this available, the total is so low that it may drive you to look for a better paying job. The good news is that your mileage expense ($.55 per mile) will likely bring your tiny taxable income down to 0, so you'll owe no taxes! 

Congratulations , you broke even while destroying your car!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Agreed. Uber's YTD info is non-existent. Their business practices are shady right down to basic info.


Its not like You dont have access to this info. I can easily download and collate all the information for my YTD earnings within 5 minutes on an excel sheet. Its your business, its your responsibility to collate such data. Why is uber responsible for collating it for you? How is it shady if you have all the information available?

You expect them to pay their programmers to provide you with a means to tracking your business' YTD earnings for you? If you arent able to collate this data yourself, then be patient and wait for your yearly 1099.


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Its not like You dont have access to this info. I can easily download and collate all the information for my YTD earnings within 5 minutes on an excel sheet. Its your business, its your responsibility to collate such data. Why is uber responsible for collating it for you? How is it shady if you have all the information available?
> 
> You expect them to pay their programmers to provide you with a means to tracking your business' YTD earnings for you? If you arent able to collate this data yourself, then be patient and wait for your yearly 1099.


They don't want you knowing how much you are loosing...they just want you to tank like they are. Drive more hours and lose more money. What a concept.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Part Time AZ said:


> View attachment 189919
> 
> 
> They don't want you knowing how much you are loosing...they just want you to tank like they are. Drive more hours and lose more money. What a concept.


Its not like you dont have all the information to make such a discovery, y'all are just too lazy to collate the data yourself.

Maybe your statement should read: Uber laughs at lazy drivers who for some reason cant do basic bath with data they receive on a weekly basis.


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Its not like you dont have all the information to make such a discovery, y'all are just too lazy to collate the data yourself.
> 
> Maybe your statement should read: Uber laughs at lazy drivers who for some reason cant do basic bath with data they receive on a weekly basis.


Ever seen a regular pay stub? Basic info is easy for any programmer. SRP even shows me my costs every 10 minutes,every day,every month and yearly. It's so you can be informed....instantly. Not a dumb request in my opinion.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Part Time AZ said:


> Ever seen a regular pay stub? Basic info is easy for any programmer. SRP even shows me my costs every 10 minutes,every day,every month and yearly. It's so you can be informed....instantly. Not a dumb request in my opinion.


Repeat after me...you are not an employee.

Uber is clear on this and avoids acting like you are not a business. Do you think passengers submit their total yearly riding dollars to Uber at year end?


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Repeat after me...you are not an employee.
> 
> Uber is clear on this and avoids acting like you are not a business. Do you think passengers submit their total yearly riding dollars to Uber at year end?


Are you an office employee? Seems like it. Providing useful info is a trait of good companies. Uber has a lot of shady tactics. Google it. ;>)

I found one:

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/04/02/technology/uber-drivers-psychological-tricks.html


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Part Time AZ said:


> Ever seen a regular pay stub? Basic info is easy for any programmer. SRP even shows me my costs every 10 minutes,every day,every month and yearly. It's so you can be informed....instantly. Not a dumb request in my opinion.


You have a weekly statement. Have you never logged into Uber.com? You are not an employee, you are self employed at Part Time AZ transportation company. You are also an adult that should be capable of simple math.

Uber doesnt know your operating expenses so how are they supposed to give you that?

This is a simple case of being lazy looking for another excuse to blame Uber for something.


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

1099 should be mailed and show you.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

gofry said:


> There's a good reason the app does not make this available, the total is so low that it may drive you to look for a better paying job. The good news is that your mileage expense ($.55 per mile) will likely bring your tiny taxable income down to 0, so you'll owe no taxes!
> 
> Congratulations , you broke even while destroying your car!


Hahaha


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Part Time AZ said:


> Are you an office employee? Seems like it. Providing useful info is a trait of good companies. Uber has a lot of shady tactics. Google it. ;>)
> 
> I found one:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/04/02/technology/uber-drivers-psychological-tricks.html


Yes, obviously an employee with too much time on his hands.


----------

